

Is All That Sitting Really Killing Us? - MikeCapone
http://roomfordebate.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/04/23/is-all-that-sitting-really-killing-us/

======
MikeCapone
If this interests you, check out the recent HN thread about standing desks
(which was sparked by another NYT piece):

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1285775>

